# The Perfect Glass



## mr drinky (Sep 15, 2011)

After the 'what are you drinking thread' I started thinking about what I like to drink, and then I started thinking about my favorite glassware. 

I know that we all search for those perfect knives, but I also love great glassware. About a year and a half ago I ordered two stems of Lobmeyr's Patrician Champagne Goblets. It's an amazing glass (see picture below).







I know that the champagne coupes are not that practical, but I love the classic look and how they can be used for cocktails too. 

Anyhow, after about 18 months I finally got my two glasses in August of this year. That's a longer wait than a Devin knife, but less than the Hattori KD. And it is a pretty amazing glass. 

FYI -- The photo is from Food&Wine.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 16, 2011)

i like Glencairn glasses (though the ones from several years ago were nicer than what is currently being made), and the Winston glass from Crate and Barrel. i never use the Winston glass for single malt, as the shape is all wrong, but it's great for old-fashioneds and similar cocktails. i'm a really big fan of the Spiegelau Bordeaux glasses, too. i find those to be great with a very wide variety of wines. in general i like thin glasses, Glencairns not-withstanding, but i can usually manage with about anything as long as the drink contained within is a good enough distraction from the glassware.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 16, 2011)

So....how much does a custom ordered champagne goblet cost?


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 16, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> So....how much does a custom ordered champagne goblet cost?


 
I was wondering the same thing. I will venture $250 for the set?

I don't have any fancy custom glasses.... I do have a Chihuly bowl though :happymug:


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 16, 2011)

Custom ordered glasses? I never heard of such a thing and I will try my best to forget it again immediately... 

I just got into Riedel glasses a while ago and still like their cheaper vinum series as everyday wine glasses - I mostly use the chablis glas for everyday whites or lighter reds and the shiraz glasses for reds. I also have a few of the more expensive sommelier series, but they always frighten me a bit because they are so delicate. But I like my sparklings from the sommelier champagne glasses and I love the sauternes ones for dessert wines in general. Undecided about the single malt glass, I usually prefer that in the port glasses. As for beer, I don't have much of a selection, I prefer half liter glass mugs or steins. For some of the stronger artisan beers, I just use smaller pressed glass water glasses. Not the best, but buying new glasses is pretty low on my priority list right now. 

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Sep 16, 2011)

Mason jars rule! :tooth:


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 16, 2011)

Riedel for wine and champagne here!


----------



## geezr (Sep 16, 2011)

Riedel Vinum for wine and single malts. beer goes into glasses from my daughter :beer: :happy3:
Few of my friends own these :tooth:http://baccarat.neimanmarcus.com/st...=cat208&cmCat=cat000000cat215&index=40&tid=C9


----------



## tgraypots (Sep 16, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I will venture $250 for the set?
> 
> I don't have any fancy custom glasses.... I do have a Chihuly bowl though :happymug:


Dale Chihuly is an amazing American craftsman!
Everything in this house is made from clay, cups, bowls, plates, mugs, etc, all different, different potters.


----------



## l r harner (Sep 16, 2011)

first think i thouhgt of was zeiss "glass"  
i dont even want to get started on a nice collection of "drinking cups"


----------



## cnochef (Sep 16, 2011)

I love simplicity and elegance in glassware. I no longer wish to have a set of Riedels for every single grape varietal. So, even though I love them, I'm not buying anymore as they're taking up too much storage space. Instead, I'm buying these:

Amazing all purpose wine glasses by Peter Steger, one glass for white wines and one for red. They have a really narrow chimney which I love:
http://www.liq.co.za/glassware01.asp

+1 on the Glencairn glass, I use it for all my whiskeys. They're a great value too, especially on Amazon.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't call the glasses 'customs'. They are ordered directly from the factory in Austria, but the design has remained the same since 1917. Lobmeyr is a famous glass maker, and they have probably made most of the chandeliers for the palaces throughout Europe and even the chandelier at the Kennedy Center in DC. 

The glasses were spendy at $150 per stem, but I bought them for when I was going to propose to my wife. I missed that by a long shot. Then they didn't even make it for the wedding. I did, however, have them for my first anniversary. 

As for wine, I like Luigi Bormioli and Spieglau. I used to like Riedel, but it seemed like they got a bit 'thin'. But Riedel owns Spieglau anyhow, so it doesn't make that much difference I guess.

For regular water drinking, gins and tonic, etc. I like the tinted Kaj Franck Kartio glasses by iitala. And for shots, ports and other sweet stuff, I use some vintage etched art deco cordial glasses.

I'm going to check out the Glencairn glass.

k.


----------



## mhlee (Sep 16, 2011)

Spiegelau actually got thicker after Riedel purchased them. I have 3 sets of Spiegelau glasses; most of the ones I bought prior to Riedel's purchase were thin and fragile - most of the pre-Riedel purchase glasses I had broke because they were so fragile. The newer Spiegelau glasses are noticeably thicker. Also, the older Spiegelau glasses had cut rims; post-Riedel have rolled rims. 

I actually like the Riedel Vinum XL Pinot Noir glass. Not cheap, but durable, and it has a large bowl for all kinds of red wine, a nice tapered shape and wide base so it's stable.


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 16, 2011)

Really? Spiegelau has rolled rims now. That sucks. Mine are all cut, but I can't remember when I bought them. I think I have the vino grande chardonnay glasses.

k.


----------



## mhlee (Sep 16, 2011)

The Vino Grande Bordeaux glasses that I bought most recently - several years ago - do not have cut rims. I may have misspoke when calling them "rolled rims." According to Amazon, they're polished. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001CFU3HC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 Nonetheless, they're definitely not the flat cut rim of the older glasses. I agree - they suck now compared to before. I also have the young red wine/chardonnay (?) glasses and white wine glasses as well. I don't recall if they have cut rims though.

Unfortunately, the prices have also gone up and are now just a hair below Riedel's lower lines of glasses. I know a few wine shops that no longer carry Spiegelau and have switched over to Schott Zweisel.


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have an affinity for the Schott Zweisel Pure line to pour my wine into.


----------



## geezr (Sep 16, 2011)

l r harner said:


> first think i thouhgt of was zeiss "glass"
> i dont even want to get started on a nice collection of "drinking cups"



others on this forum must have nice zeiss "glass" :lol2:
I'm down to 1 due to change from film to digital 

But - the Glencairn glass looks interesting on Amazon :biggrin:


----------



## thistle (Sep 17, 2011)

I have some Spiegelau glasses, but I'm not much of a wine drinker, lots of random pint glasses for beer, & tiki mugs for everything-beer, water, tea. I also have some vintage plastic Slurpee cups, my DH doesn't understand why I don't toss them, but when a big ass black lab jumps on you, & sends your drink flying across the room, you understand...


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 17, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Really? Spiegelau has rolled rims now. That sucks. Mine are all cut, but I can't remember when I bought them. I think I have the vino grande chardonnay glasses.
> 
> k.



mine are all cut, too. they are from a few years ago (i bought a _bunch_ of used ones from a wine festival for $2.50 a glass). shame if they have gone to rolled rims.


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 19, 2011)

Speaking of glassware I was interested in purchasing some quality beer glasses, does anyone have any recommendations? I typically keep on hand IPA's and then a whole slew of porter's and stouts.


----------



## cnochef (Sep 19, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> Speaking of glassware I was interested in purchasing some quality beer glasses, does anyone have any recommendations? I typically keep on hand IPA's and then a whole slew of porter's and stouts.


 
Spiegelau has a line of beer-specific glasses:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QRDPBA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## cnochef (Sep 19, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> Speaking of glassware I was interested in purchasing some quality beer glasses, does anyone have any recommendations? I typically keep on hand IPA's and then a whole slew of porter's and stouts.


 
I also found some great info for you here:
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/101/glassware


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## geezr (Sep 21, 2011)

cnochef said:


> I also found some great info for you here:
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/101/glassware



Thanks for the links :shots:


----------



## bishamon (Sep 22, 2011)

Another hobby of mine. I have a great deal of glassware, much like the knives. I have gone through a number of sets, but my core white/red wine glasses now are Zwiesel fortes: they are thicker than the Riedel's, but they are more durable and I like the contours, and the Forte line is by no means cheap. I also have some of the their Enoteca line for the truly huge Burgundy and Bordeaux glasses. My other glasses are mixed Spiegelau and Ravenscroft mostly. I have about 9 different kinds of cordial/apertif/schnapps glasses, lol. 
I also have a collection of beer pints and beer goblets, coolers, and a good number of different cocktail glasses. Good enough for a bar. 
This thread leads me to my next point here...I need a European member to send me a yard glass.


----------



## mano (Sep 23, 2011)

Never having tried the Glencairn I'm unsure how the Reidel single malt compares, but I bought a bunch on sale and am happy with them.

http://www.amazon.com/Riedel-Vinum-Single-Whiskey-Glasses/dp/B000MYFXG0/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1316775955&sr=1-1

Not to throw cold water on the wine glass discussion, but as a member of a pretty high-end and knowledgeable wine group (they invited us to join because of my wife, no doubt) we've never noticed a difference in how wine tastes regardless of the glass. Any decent wine glass is fine. Buy on looks, durability and practical function. If you have a hankering for a special glass, go for it.

Edited to add: Perhaps my favorite single malt glasses are from Hudson Beach Glass in Philadelphia. A gift from my daughter who designed their window. They no longer make them but they're a set of whiskey glasses on ridged glass tiles:
http://www.hudsonbeachglass.com/glasses/shots_01.html


----------

